# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Mã nguồn mở >  Hướng dẫn làm web Joomla

## kysybongdemictu

Hiên nay các cá nhân và doanh nghiệp có nhu cầu thiết kế website và diễn đàn trực tuyến ngày càng cao, nhưng lại không có thời gian để theo học các chương trình đào tạo về thiết kế, lập trình website dại hạn trong khi chi phí bỏ ra để thuê một công ty thiết kế website lại rất cao. Chương Trình đào tạo thiết kế website trên mã nguồn mở Joomla và Vbulletin là giải pháp tháo gỡ khó khăn trên và đáp ứng nhu cầu cá nhân và doanh nghiệp một cách hoàn hảo.

Mã nguồn mở Joomla là một CMS ( Hệ thống quản trị nội dung) linh hoạt, được lập trình viên trên khắp thế giới cùng nhau phát triển, đánh giá, và sửa chữa, hiện đã trở thành mã nguồn mở hoàn hảo dùng để thiết lập các website động với tính bảo mật cao, dễ sử dụng, dễ quản trị. Thực tế, rất nhiều website lớn trên Thế giới và Việt Nam được xây dựng bằng Joomla.

Mã nguồn mở Vbulletin là mã nguồn xây dựng các diễn đàn trực tuyến được sử dụng phổ biến nhất Việt Nam hiện nay. Hầu hết các diễn đàn lớn tại Việt Nam đều được xây dựng bằng Vbulletin


Việc xây dựng website động và diễn đàn trực tuyến bằng Joomla và Vbulletin không đòi hỏi phải có kiến thức chuyên sâu về các ngôn ngữ lập trình. Có thể nói, một người không biết một câu lệnh lập trình nào cũng có thể tạo được website Joomla và Vbulletin sau một thời gian ngắn học và tìm hiểu.


-----------------------------------------

Đào tạo thiết kế website động trên mã nguồn mở Joomla
-Đảm bảo sau 5 buổi có thể tự thiết kế các website tin tức, website bán hàng trực tuyến, website diễn đàn.
-Học phí: 2 triệu
-Dạy kèm từng người.
-Liên hệ: 0904.000.510 - 04.22390101 - nick Y!h: truonghieuhoc.hanoi - email: [email protected]

----------


## yurycandy

Wow .. chủ topic có gì để đảm bảo, có thể cho 1 vài ví dụ site joomla của chủ thớt chứ

----------

